# Another Scouting Trip



## Kid Charlemagne

I'm heading to France next month for a week for a vacation-slash-scouting-photography trip, and would like to get thoughts on the areas I'll be travelling through if any one has personal experience. Not so much on the vacation/photography parts (though I wouldn't mind those) but on the scouting questions - what are the areas like to live in, any knowledge of the hospital/doctor situations there, and so on.

Quick background on me: 56, hoping to retire in early 60's, US citizen who lived in France for 5 years as a pre-teen and so am decently proficient in French. Waffling between wanting to live in the country and wanting to live in a town.

The areas I'm scouting is Carcassonne, and south through the Aude Valley - Limoux, Quillan, Axat, etc. I seem to recall we have at least one person here who lives in Limoux or Quillan, can't recall who that is. I may wander as far west as the Arriege, and east a ways - although I covered Perpignan, Narbonne, and the Herault in a previous trip.

Anyone have any experiences and suggestions they can share?


----------



## ARPC

I’m obsessed with Foix and the areas around it, should you keep moving North. For photos or potential living. It’s a little hippy-style for some, but relatively cheap, a great small city with easy walking everywhere, a hospital, and a great castle.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne

Thanks! A little hippy-style is right up my alley, to be honest. Foix was on my radar as a place that I was probably going to hit (probably visit the castle), but I'll pay it a little closer attention now.


----------



## conky2

I had a second home in Quillan for almost 10 years, so I can't speak about medical services. But that was only until 2009 so not recent. Quillan is/was a decent small town with good facilities , although I notice their train service to Carcassonne was cancelled in 2015 and replaced by buses. If you want hippy try Esperaza Sunday market if it I still going. Great walking and of course you will be in Cathar country so easy reach of many of the old castles.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne

Thanks, conky2! If you have any impressions to share of the other towns along the Aude valley, I'd appreciate them... The Cathar castles are high on my list of things to be photographing this trip.


----------



## conky2

I like Limoux. A sprawling small town on the Aude that I found rather relaxing. Home of course of Blanquette and Crémant de Limoux sparkling wines allegedly developed by a little known monk at the abbey there Dom Perignon.

Alet-les-Bains is worth a stop, tiny but very old and picturesque and I think now in habited by arty crafty folk - British and American.

Couiza is non descript but Rennes-le-Chateaux is worth the small detour for its mysterious church and the legends surrounding Bérenger Saunière.

If you get to Axat it is worth continuing on to Lapradelle - Puilaurens where there is a fine Cathar castle.


----------

